# BJJ Gi Requirements?



## Perpetual White Belt

For general BJJ tournament purposes what are the measurements of the gi sleeve and pant lengths supposed to be?  I ask mainly because several of my students and I are non standard sized gi people and would have to get gi's tailored if we wanted to compete. We are not BJJ practitioners but we do incorporate grappling into our training and thought it might be interesting to see how we'd fair within the rule framework of a BJJ tournament.


----------



## Ybot

Here's the rules from the IBJJF web site, which would be what most use, if not a bit more stringent than some. Basically, if you meet these guidelines you're good to go for any BJJ tournament.




> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ARTICLE   8º - KIMONO*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]COMPETiTORS   ARE REQUIRED TO USE KIMONOS UNDER THE FOLLOWING   SPECIFICATIONS[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A.  Constructed   of cotton or similar material and in good condition. The  material may not be   excessivly thick or hard to the point where it  will obstruct the   opponent.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]B. Colours   may be black, white or blue, no combined colors (white kimono with blue pants,   etc.)[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]C.  The   jacket is to be of suficient length down to the thighs, sleeves  must reach the   wrist with arms extended in front of the body. The  sleeve should follow the   oficial measures according to CBJJ, and  IBJJF.From the shoulder to the   wrist.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D.  Belt   width 4-5cm, with colour corresponding to rank tied around the  waist with a   double knot , tight enough to secure the kimono   closed.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E.  Athletes   are not permitted to compete with torn kimonos, sleeves or  pants that are not of   propper length or with t-shirts underneath the  kimono (except in the female   divisions).[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]F.   Is not allowed to use paint kimonos, except for the   teams.




So, I took the refferee course, and have competed on numerous occasions. They have a wooden tool they use to check the gi.
[/FONT]






They use the gap in the tool to check the thickness of the lapel. The slot cut in is marked to make sure you have enough sleeve to grab. I think it is minimum ~2 inches of slack in the sleeve from wrist to armpit wh[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]en the arm is extended straight to the side. The sleeves must not ride up more than four fingers (yeah, I know, it depends on the size of the checkers hand) from the center of the wrist bone that sticks out when the arms are extended straight in front of you. Pants must not ride up more than four finger width when standing from the center of the ankle bone.

Patches are only allowed in the following areas:

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Perpetual White Belt

Thanks!!!


----------



## msmitht

You should know that your weight is taken with the gi on and that you need to have enough sleeve width for your wrist and roughly 4 fingers(additional). Any patches that are ripped will be removed before competition.


----------



## Twin Fist

anything special about the gi or are they just judo gi?


----------



## IcemanSK

So, are either black, blue, or white acceptable for new students, or is that generally up to the instructor?


----------



## Steve

IcemanSK said:


> So, are either black, blue, or white acceptable for new students, or is that generally up to the instructor?


Going to depend on your school.  Some schools don't care at all.  Others are more strict.  

My advice, either way, is to stick with blue or white gis until you've been at your school long enough to wear a blue belt.  By then, you'll know the guys at the school and will have a better sense of what's what.


----------



## IcemanSK

Thanks Stevbjj!


----------

